# Beginner/noob questions



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Get a mid flex boot that fits YOUR foot, a quality brand mid flex binding, and look at a board such as YES's The Basic!!!!!


----------



## Thebombster (Feb 13, 2016)

The burton custom Flying V is an awesome board and no way is it to advanced, very forgiving, medium flex, has decent pop for a hybrid and is an all mountain board. It will be alitt difficult to hold edge in icy conditions but unless you get a camber board you can't expect it to be planted on icy days. It's a fun playful board but not a noodle, i wouldn't get a noodle for your first board


----------



## Thebombster (Feb 13, 2016)

Also Union bindings are awesome, I have the union st


----------



## Jason NC (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks I appreciate the responses. I have seen the yes basic board and it seems to have good reviews. Any ideas on boards from ride like the agenda or manic, boards from flow like mercy or drifter? Evo's website has some package deals that seem to be pretty decent which is why I ask...

http://www.evo.com/shop/snowboard/packages/mens/ability_beginner-intermediate/rpp_400.aspx


----------



## Jason NC (Mar 6, 2016)

Keep in mind I filtered the search for beginner/intermediate options on the Evo website


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Stoked for you!!! Welcome  sorry that's all I got :grin:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

another vote for the basic. Or, look into something with magnetraction i.e. the gnu carbon credit


----------



## Jason NC (Mar 6, 2016)

Yea I've read a lot about the magna traction


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Look for something with some edge tech if you are on the east coast,

Rome Reverb Rocker Snowboard 2015 | evo outlet

midfexing bindings
Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings 2015 | evo outlet


----------



## Jason NC (Mar 6, 2016)

Sweet I've been hearing good things about Rome and am looking into the Rome tour. If I'm a size 10.5-11 boot, should I considered getting a wide board or will a standard be fine?


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Jason NC said:


> Sweet I've been hearing good things about Rome and am looking into the Rome tour. If I'm a size 10.5-11 boot, should I considered getting a wide board or will a standard be fine?


At 10-11 shoe size you should be OK on a regular board. A wide board is a little harder to go from rail to rail on and it's a little heavier than a regular board. If you can fit a regular board then you shouldn't go wide. 

Union STs are pretty soft. You might want more response if you are just cruising the trails.

Hear this: buy a good setup. Buy it for the rider you'll be after 15 outings, not for the rider you are after just a few outings. A board with a mid rated flex should be good. As far as profile goes, camber-rocker-camber is very versatile and can be fairly forgiving. If you buy something crummy or ill-fiitting then you're wasting money no matter how cheap the sticker price is. Don't compromise or get sold by someone looking to clear this season's inventory. Figure out what's best and what you really want. Then buy that. 

This is a great time of the year to buy new gear. As April comes around you'll see really nice discounts getting better and better at the online shops. By mid summer prices are super low but inventory can be thin on popular and common sized products. 

When the new year starts and you've got your new kit consider paying for a private lesson. Maybe not for your first day out. Consider it for your second or third.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

It depends on the boots and your weight, but generally speaking 10.5-11 size boots should be fine with everything, unless you weigh like 120lbs. I'm not impressed with my rome reverb rocker, go with the yes basic, or a libtech/gnu. (go with the yes basic.)


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Welcome to the world of riding!! :jumping1:

I started off 4 years ago (I was around 26) and since I was falling all over the place, I started with a package deal that I bought from someone off craigslist for $50 (board, bindings, and boots but the boots were too small so I bought some on clearance)...my board and bindings were both made by Oxygen. I just wanted something cheap and simple incase I quit or broke the board or something haha. Anyways, once I GOT it I upgraded and now I have a Rome Lo-Fi Rocker (keep in mind I'm a woman, so I don't recommend this board for you haha) which I LOVE, K2 bindings (love them), and North Wave boots which have the crank wire laces which are seriously the best invention in the world. I will never go back to laced boots. Anyways, you can start off cheap like I did but since it sounds like you're already hooked and looking for good quality, I recommend ROME snowboards. My husband also has one (Rome Flag) and it's his favorite out of all the ones he has ever owned. Also, once you get going BUY A HELMET. Trust me. Enjoy!!


----------



## Jason NC (Mar 6, 2016)

I just bought a 2015 Rome garage rocker + Rome 390 bindings as my first snowboard set up. I got them for $275 off of Evo, which I think is a good price for the gear but I'd like to hear others people's thoughts on this set up as a beginner board. Thanks


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

what was your budget?


----------



## Jason NC (Mar 6, 2016)

I was trying to stay around 400 for board, boots and bindings but my main focus was bindings and boots so when I upgrade my board I can stick with those for a while


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

The price was good. Don't worry about your gear anymore, now go and ride.


----------

